
Show HN: Harvest, the easiest way to grow your mind (spaced repetition learning) - aeto
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/harvest-grow-your-mind/dejecgndbecimagkaefkfdaedaimamji
======
aeto
I always find useful tidbits or inspiring quotes as I browse the internet.
Harvest lets me write or copy & paste the text so I can be reminded of them
later with an automated email scheduled with a spaced repetition algorithm for
optimal memory and learning. Try it out and let me know what you think!

------
fiatjaf
> Just write or copy & paste anything into the box, and automatically get
> emails scheduled with a spaced repetition algorithm for optimal memory and
> learning.

You mean what? I'll receive the same things I pasted in the box by email
later?

~~~
aeto
Yep - same things that you submitted. I use it for new concepts, interesting
ideas, lifehacks, quotes.. anything I want to be reminded of in the future

------
bluewindex
Wow. This is AWESOME! Would highly recommend to anyone wanting to grow your
mind.

